# Iphone X 777 € sur amazon.it risqué ?



## JeanRisEncore (17 Décembre 2018)

bonjour,

sur le site italien d'amazon, un iPhone X 64 Go est vendu 777 €
Vendu est expédié par amazon : https://www.amazon.it/dp/B075RB145Y/ref=twister_B07KMLG1RR?_encoding=UTF8&th=1
Y a t'il un risque d'acheter son mobile sur un site italien, par rapport à la garantie, .... ?
Est-ce un produit reconditionné vous pensez ?
Merci pour vos retours.

Si effectivement c'est une bonne affaire, le site pourrait même publier l'offre.


----------



## lostOzone (17 Décembre 2018)

Je ne pense pas qu’il y ai de problème si vous parlez italien.


----------



## JeanRisEncore (18 Décembre 2018)

L'offre n'est plus disponible. Le site en vend toujours mais expédié et vendu par des tiers et non plus par amazon et bien plus cher que les 777 euros
Pour ma part j'en ai pris un, livré pour samedi en principe. Ma question était de savoir si à ce prix c'était vraiment du neuf et non du reconditionné. En principe c'est du neuf, j'aurai pensé qu'un modérateur publie l'offre et répond à mes interrogations que d'autres ont pu également se poser vu le nombre important de lecture du post.


----------



## lostOzone (18 Décembre 2018)

Il faut voir dans les commentaires du post. Sinon sur Dealabs y avait un sujet là dessus. Amazon Italie, Allemagne, U.K. c’est sérieux. Pour les vendeurs tiers c’est une autre histoire.


----------



## JeanRisEncore (19 Décembre 2018)

Oui c’est ce que je me suis dit aussi quand j’ai vu que l’offre était pour un iPhone X vendu et expédié par amazon et non un tiers.


----------



## msdosfolies (19 Décembre 2018)

si je ne m'abuse , en ce moment je vois pas mal d'offres de tel neuf ( iphone ) garanties oui mais d'origine hors France (UK , Allemagne ..) donc avec une garantie oui .. de 1 AN et pas de 2 ans . 
acheté par exemple chez fnac , boulanger , darty  c'est 1 an chez apple et l'autre année chez le vendeur ( fnac etc .. )  alors c'est sur que c'est moins cher c'est neuf mais il faut faire son choix ? 1 an de garantie ou 2


----------



## JeanRisEncore (19 Décembre 2018)

Ce qui compte surtout c'est que soit du neuf.
Après 1 an de garantie me convient.
J'ai eu le mail d'expédition d'amazon. Finalement je l'aurai demain déjà parce qu'il a été expédié des entrepôts amazon de montelimar en France, il ne viendra pas d'italie
Je vais finalement avoir un appareil comme si je l'avais commandé sur l'amazon français. Du coup, c'était une super affaire !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2018)

cheyenne17 a dit:


> Ce qui compte surtout c'est que soit du neuf.
> Après 1 an de garantie me convient.
> J'ai eu le mail d'expédition d'amazon. Finalement je l'aurai demain déjà parce qu'il a été expédié des entrepôts amazon de montelimar en France, il ne viendra pas d'italie
> Je vais finalement avoir un appareil comme si je l'avais commandé sur l'amazon français. Du coup, c'était une super affaire !



Bonne reception


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2018)

@cheyenne17
Pense à faire un retour après réception, ouverture et utilisation.


----------



## JeanRisEncore (19 Décembre 2018)

Merci.
Pas de souci je ferai bien évidemment un retour.


----------



## lostOzone (20 Décembre 2018)

msdosfolies a dit:


> si je ne m'abuse , en ce moment je vois pas mal d'offres de tel neuf ( iphone ) garanties oui mais d'origine hors France (UK , Allemagne ..) donc avec une garantie oui .. de 1 AN et pas de 2 ans .
> acheté par exemple chez fnac , boulanger , darty  c'est 1 an chez apple et l'autre année chez le vendeur ( fnac etc .. )  alors c'est sur que c'est moins cher c'est neuf mais il faut faire son choix ? 1 an de garantie ou 2



La garantie 2 ans c’est une directive européenne donc Allemagne ou Italie c’est 2 ans si le vendeur existe assez longtemps..


----------



## SyMich (20 Décembre 2018)

Ce qui importe c'est que le vendeur soit situé dans un pays de l'UE pour que la garantie de conformité de 2 ans s'impose à lui (pour du matériel neuf bien sûr. Sur du matériel d'occasion ou reconditionné, le vendeur est libre de proposer la garantie de son choix) . Ce n'est pas le pays d'origine de l'iPhone qui compte mais bien là où est implanté le vendeur.


----------



## msdosfolies (20 Décembre 2018)

oui pardon c'est vrai , pour l'europe c'est 2 ans , mais comme dit plus haut il y a des  vendeurs sur amazon , localisé en europe ( Italie , uk , allemagne souvent ) qui peuvent fermer boutique, je ne parle pas de Topprice24 ( holland ) qui semble bien serieux , par contre je vois du GYstore qui lui est localisé ----yanchengshijiang susheng 224000 CN en chine je pense mais qui doit  avoir du stock en Europe puisqu'il livre en " livré avant Noel "  je pense qu'il faut bien regarder aussi les commentaires des satisfaits et les autres . 


et ne pas oublier que dans le reconditionné la garantie apple est terminée , c'est le vendeur de backmarket entre autre qui s'occupe de la garantie , , et si vous envoyer votre tel pour le vendre chez  un revendeur de backmarket ou autre ( je n'ai rien contre backmarket , au contraire je me fournis chez lui souvent ) ...il va ouvrir , demonter , verifier le tout et proposer un prix , si le prix ne vous convient pas , il vous le renvoie à vos frais mais ... comme il a été ouvert , la garantie apple  peut sauter  . 
ke


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @cheyenne17
> Pense à faire un retour après réception, ouverture et utilisation.


Oui ce serait sympa


----------



## JeanRisEncore (27 Décembre 2018)

Comme promis petit retour de cet achat sur l’amazon italien. 
Alors comme indiqué lors de l’expedition, le téléphone a bien été livré jeudi dernier. Au départ il aurait du arriver le 24 décembre. Sûrement parce qu’il était prévu lors de la commande de venir d’italie. Finalement c’est depuis un entrepôt français d’amazon à Montelimar qu’il a été expédié. Probablement parce que j’habite en France. Du coup la date de livraison a été avancée. C’est Chronopost qui s’en est chargée. 
Le téléphone était bien dans un emballage original d’iphone X. Une des premières itérations d’iOS 12 était installée dessus. 
Pour conclure j’ai eu un iphone X neuf au prix de 770€ acheté sur le site italien d’amazon, vendu et expédié par amazon, depuis la France. Bref la super affaire !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2018)

Content pour vous


----------

